# Michelin Pro4 Service Course (25mm) First Ride/Impressions



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I recognize that this probably belongs in Wheels and Tires, but being so eagerly anticipated and only just now available in 25mm, I thought this may belong where more folks were likely to see it.

I like the box/packaging. It’s small/tidy – not wasteful. I was less impressed with the fact that the graph on the box offering pressure advice for various weights exactly matches the one on their website for 23mm and NOT the lower pressure recommended for 25mm tires. This is a careless and surprising error which may result in many people not getting the full benefit of using a 25mm tire. Claimed weight is 215 and actual was 220 and 222 – a reasonable margin of error in my opinion. I found them noticeably easier to mount than the GP4000s. They hold their shape a little better and I was able to mount them bare handed with no swearing. I usually need a bead jack to mount a 4000s.

They are mounted on HED C2 “Belgium” rims that are wide, at 23mm. On this rim, the 25mm Pro4’s measure a surprisingly fat 28.5mm immediately after mounting. (A 25mm GP4000s will measure 26.5 on this rim.) I expect the Pro4 to measure very close to 30mm after a few rides. That’s great for me, but if other 25’s are tight for you, this one might be a problem. To my eye, they don’t look as wide as the GP4000 or Michelin Pro Optimum, even though they are wider. Perhaps this is due to the more “V” profile, which you can see and feel. They feel thicker in the center during mounting. I quite like the look of the tire mounted. There is a bold/sharp contrast, but no flash – no color (like my bike, on which I strictly avoid color.)

I weigh 150 and run 87psi rear and 82 front with this rim and a 25mm tire. I switched from my long-time favorites to these in hopes of a more supple ride. As far as that goes, I don’t think I could tell the difference between the Pro4 and the GP4000s over bumps/rough roads (or smooth) in a straight line. I definitely noticed a difference, as claimed by Michelin, leaning it over - entering and exiting corners – which I do a lot of. It feel very quick/agile dodging things as you fly down a mountain road. I’m wondering if this will change rapidly as the profile of the tire changes due to the inevitable “squaring” off that I typically experience. My other concern with regard to the profile is how good the straight-line traction will be on very steep, wet roads. By definition, a “V” shape is going to have a narrower contact patch when climbing straight ahead (and braking.) I don’t think this will matter for most people, but I do some climbing in the upper teens and 20’s (%) and when it’s wet it can be difficult to avoid slipping when you least want it. (This is why I quickly gave up on the Vittoria Open Corsa 23mm, even though I loved the feel of that tire.) My first ride was dry, but rain is never far off here, so I’ll post what I discover about wet traction during steep climbing and braking.

I like this tire. Aesthetically, I prefer it to the GP4000s. (White/Black – no tread.) I like the extra width over the GP4000s (25mm.) I like how it enters/exits when leaning it over. If it will grip as well when climbing steep, wet roads I’m probably converted. (Although I feel guilty after my 6-year relationship, just dumping her for this sexy new model…) The differences are pretty minor, so grabbing whichever is cheaper is the best bet for most people, but I’m not the frugal type.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Pitts Pilot, when you say GP4000s do you mean "a pair of GP4000, not GP4000 S (Schwartz)" or "a pair of GP4000 S not GP4000"?

As you know there is a GP4000 model and there is a GP4000 S model.

Continental Bicycle -Grand Prix 4000 S
Continental Bicycle -Grand Prix 4000

Thanks.


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed report.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

orange_julius said:


> Pitts Pilot, when you say GP4000s do you mean "a pair of GP4000, not GP4000 S (Schwartz)" or "a pair of GP4000 S not GP4000"?
> 
> As you know there is a GP4000 model and there is a GP4000 S model.
> 
> Thanks.


I am referring to the "s" version of the GP4000 with the "Chili Pepper" compound.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I like what I'm reading. I do have a question about tires in general though. I always looked for a tire with a high TPI and I noticed that the Pro's have a low count. Could you give me some information on that?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't worry about the TPI rating on the Michelin's Pro series. They ride very smooth for their lower tpi casing.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

nightfend said:


> Don't worry about the TPI rating on the Michelin's Pro series. They ride very smooth for their lower tpi casing.


Thanks for the reply. I was using the 4000s and I switched to the 4 Seasons because I get better mileage with them. I wonder what kind of mileage you could get with the Pro's. I think I'm going to have to give them a try.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I've used the PRO3s since they became available and are definitely my favorite clincher and been waiting for some feedback on the PRO4s... so thanks! 

I assume the rubber is pencil-eraser soft similar to the PRO3s? On the PRO3s, I've had more than one tire end up in the trash with plenty of tread left because of a deep cut from road debris. I don't mind the flattening of the contact area (in motorcycles we call that a chicken strip) but it does sting to throw out a nearly new tire like that.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I just purchased a pair of the Pro3 Service Course at Bonktown. I've been riding GP4000 tires for about 10 years and have always had good luck with those tires. I was tempted by the price at Bonktown.

Reading the replies regarding the Pro3s, they do not appear to be as durable as the GP4000s. I'm curious to try the Pro4 Endurance, which replaces the Krylion, after these Pro3s wear out.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

How do the pro4 endurace compare to the pro optimums from a ride quality and puncture resistance standpoint? I really like my pro optimums. 

Thanks
Gus


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

I just switched from GP4000s to Pro 4 comp service and noticed a much better cornering ability and better road feel.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Pitts, you talked me into it. I just ordered 2 black ones


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

George M said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was using the 4000s and I switched to the 4 Seasons because I get better mileage with them. I wonder what kind of mileage you could get with the Pro's. I think I'm going to have to give them a try.


I recently switched form 4 Seasons to the 4000s which gives me a noticeably more supple ride and better grip in dry. The 4 seasons wear like iron though and I haven't ridden the 4000s long enough to judge durability.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Runnin' Pro3 for a coupla years now. Recently stocked up at $30 ea. Get ~3000 miles out of a rear running them down till the cords start to show. Am unconcerned about cuts in the tread unless the cords are compromised. There was a period where I was getting a flat on every ride and sometimes double flatting on a ride. Lately I've gone about 6 mo without a flat. I chalk it up to statistical fluctuation (AKA luck). Looking forward to trying Pro4s when 3s are gone.


----------



## njsavage (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone had experiences of Schwalbe Ultremo? Seen some good reviews but wonderred if anyone had used this type before.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

_I've been riding GP4000 tires for about 10 years_ - how you manged it? They are on the market less that 5 years, if I am not mistaken (and GP 3000 were quite different - and much worse).


Broomwagon said:


> I just purchased a pair of the Pro3 Service Course at Bonktown. I've been riding GP4000 tires for about 10 years and have always had good luck with those tires. I was tempted by the price at Bonktown.
> 
> Reading the replies regarding the Pro3s, they do not appear to be as durable as the GP4000s. I'm curious to try the Pro4 Endurance, which replaces the Krylion, after these Pro3s wear out.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

zender said:


> I've used the PRO3s since they became available and are definitely my favorite clincher and been waiting for some feedback on the PRO4s... so thanks!
> 
> I assume the rubber is pencil-eraser soft similar to the PRO3s? On the PRO3s, I've had more than one tire end up in the trash with plenty of tread left because of a deep cut from road debris. I don't mind the flattening of the contact area (in motorcycles we call that a chicken strip) but it does sting to throw out a nearly new tire like that.


We call the chicken strip the area on the edges of the tire that does not get scrubbed in by people afraid to lean the bike over, I've never heard of the center strip being referred to in that manner before.

OP, thanks for the review.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

njsavage said:


> anyone had experiences of Schwalbe Ultremo? Seen some good reviews but wonderred if anyone had used this type before.


The Ultremo R.1 and ZX are both very light and handle great. They are also both pretty fragile and wear fast. My R.1's actually made it through a whole season with just a few flats. My buddy got his at the same time and had both warrantied by Schwalbe due to bubbling of the rubber.

In short, great race tires. If you want to train on them you might get lucky, but like most ultralight tires, they aren't really made for daily abuse.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

*Ultremo ZX vs Pro Race 4*

I was wondering if anybody has gone from a set of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX to the new Michelin Pro 4 Service Course this season??? I have a set of Ultremo ZX's with about 1200 miles on them and they have been good to me with no flats or issues other than a loose thread here or there on the sidewall and I am thinking of switching over to the Pro 4 in a month or so and I am curious on any differences in grip, accelaration, durability? 

Not that I don't like the Ultremo ZX, just thinking about trying something different.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

87 rear and 82 front?
That sounds like a guarenteed pinch flat recipe.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

siclmn said:


> 87 rear and 82 front?
> That sounds like a guarenteed pinch flat recipe.


It's about what I run. I've been running 80/85 for a couple years now. Hadn't had any pinch flats until the other day. Came down a mountain and BAM! hit a big pothole. Pinch flatted both tires. But seeing as it took a really hard hit to cause the flats, and I hadn't had any for so long, unless I start having a bunch more, I'm going to keep running the low pressures on my 25mm tires. I weigh 155 lbs for what it's worth.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been very impressed with the Pro 4 25's myself, and that's coming after years of riding Vittoria EVO Corsa.

The TPI is not the end all be all that some make it out to be, and it was the Pro 4 that proved it to me.

In fairness, for me the Vitt EVO in 25 wear longer but are not as supple as the EVO 23's. That said, the Pro 4 Service Course 25 tire IMO beats the EVO 25 on nearly every front that matters to me.


----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

Pitts Pilot - Thank you for the informative post on your thoughts regarding the 25 mm Pro 4 and GP 4000s. It might be too early to tell but have you noticed any differences in durability between the two? Also, my frame and fork should be able to handle a wide tire, but I think the limiting factor will be clearance under the fork crown (3T Funda Pro). Does either tire appear to be shorter than the other or have you actually measured their height by any chance?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Really interesting to see the perception of improvement with the Miche's over the 4000s. I love the 4000s but when they wear out I'll try the Miches'. I'm a big guy so like a wider tire.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been using the 23mm version of that tire for a couple months and I really like it. My previous tires were Schwalbe Ultemo ZX which I didn't care for. I've got ~1,360 miles on the PRO4's and the rear is squared off at this point so I'll be replacing it soon with another PRO4. The only tire that I like better (so far at least) is the Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX II. It doesn't last though.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

siclmn said:


> 87 rear and 82 front?
> That sounds like a guarenteed pinch flat recipe.


Welcome to the world of 23mm rims. Lower than average pressures are not only common, HED recommend running lower pressures that you would with a traditional rim. Add to that a 25mm tire and you can get away with, and truly enjoy, significantly lower pressures than you otherwise would be able to get away with. Riding my Zipps at lower pressure than my Reynolds is the only real advantage I can discern, and it is significant, both in ride quality and handling.



HED.com said:


> Q. Dear Mr. Hedtech, how much PSI should I run in my C2 rims?
> 
> A. Our wider C2 rims should be run at AT LEAST 11% lower pressure than you would use in the same tires on a 19mm rim. I weigh 165 lbs and run 22mm tires at 80-90 psi. Because the C2 rim is wider, your tire's air volume is greater than it would be on a 19mm rim and PSI needs to decrease.


----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would say that about 1400 miles for a rear racing oriented tire is acceptable in my book! Any issues with more flats than usual with the Pro4's compared to similar tires you have used previously?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Boltman76 said:


> I would say that about 1400 miles for a rear racing oriented tire is acceptable in my book! Any issues with more flats than usual with the Pro4's compared to similar tires you have used previously?


Not a single flat on the PRO4s. I probably just jinxed it! I had one so far this season (back in April).


----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mounted up a 25mm Pro4 on my BikeHubStore BHS C472W 23mm wide rim and unfortunately the tires ever so slightly rubs on the underside of my 3T Funda Pro fork. Bummer...looks like I will have to be looking for some other 700x25 options!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Boltman76 said:


> I would say that about 1400 miles for a rear racing oriented tire is acceptable in my book! Any issues with more flats than usual with the Pro4's compared to similar tires you have used previously?


Ended up getting 1,540 miles out of the rear tire before replacing it. I could have kept riding on it but I just didn't like its road feel anymore.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Boltman76 said:


> Mounted up a 25mm Pro4 on my BikeHubStore BHS C472W 23mm wide rim and unfortunately the tires ever so slightly rubs on the underside of my 3T Funda Pro fork. Bummer...looks like I will have to be looking for some other 700x25 options!


Have you used 25mm tires on your bike before?


----------



## Milmo (Jul 13, 2010)

Just replaced GP4000Ss with Pro4 SC, both 23c. Noticeably nicer, more supple ride with Michelins. Haven't hit them hard yet but initial impression is they roll about as fast. It would be hard to match the Conti's longevity and reliability, but I was tired of their hard, numb ride and wanted to experiment. Never had a Michelin before and while I know high tpi tires ride nicely I wanted to see if a mid-tpi could come close. So far I like them. I'm running thin butyl tubes right now; after I get used to the Pro4's ride with those, and they're fully broken in, I'll see if latex makes further improvement.

There was a fire sale on with these things at a few places lately (PBK, Ribble), so for $30 a piece they could turn out to have very good value, even if they only last a couple thousand miles.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel guilty to my long-loyal friend, but I will not buy another pair of GP4000S tires. These are just a touch better in every way, except perhaps durability, which the Conti had to a fault (for me.) And really this may not be true either. I've not had a problem and even have far fewer slices/cuts than I would usually have on the 4000s at this point.

And shame on Conti for putting tread on the 4000s for no reason other than false security and retaining dog ****. The Pro4's really do look the business.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

just installed pro4 sc 23mm today with latex tube. Will see how it performs compared to GP 4000s and Krylion..

I've read from reviews that you'll loose the benefit of the new V shape profile of the PRO4 when it begins to square off.. can anyone attest to this?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

siclmn said:


> 87 rear and 82 front?
> That sounds like a guarenteed pinch flat recipe.


he's light, with wide tires & rims...sounds about right to me.

(i'm @ 85/95 with 25mm tires, 23mm rims & 175lbs).


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you really read that. I did "speculate" it in my original post here. I haven't noticed it, but that is not surprising, as the feel would change very gradually over time.

I will say that "visually," it hasn't squared off nearly as quickly as I thought it would.


----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> Have you used 25mm tires on your bike before?


Nope, just used 23 mm previously.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pitts Pilot said:


> Have you really read that. I did "speculate" it in my original post here. I haven't noticed it, but that is not surprising, as the feel would change very gradually over time.
> 
> I will say that "visually," it hasn't squared off nearly as quickly as I thought it would.


oops did not read it.. but watched the review.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMUaJ0mUA9U


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Considering switching from my conti ultra sport 28mm's..

Used to run pro3s on my race bike so considering making my commuter a little faster


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

first ride with the pro4 SC today, 80Km ride. My impression is, this tire is more comfortable, i can feel a bit of suspension compared to GP4000 and Krylion. I will log the clicks until it wears down..


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

Just did my first ride with these tires on Saturday. They are very large! Little bits of debris get picked up and dragged between tire and fork/frame. However, this really only seems to be a problem at slow speeds or when pushing my bike out the driveway. Never had this issue with my vittoria open corsa 700x25's. Because of this I backed off on the inflation just a bit from what I normally ride. Rode them at 95 fr./100 r. - very comfy. Loved the feel. As long as they don't cause a problem picking up debris and dragging it between tire and frame I think I'll be quite happy.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

A woman in our group rides these tires and she has had her third flat in two months. She weighs about 110 lbs. I know because I get repair her flats each time. Each flat has been the tiny peice of wire kind of flat. That is why I ride Gatorskins, no flats. Well I take that back, I had one flat but it was a staple and nothing will stop a staple.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Also recently switched to 25mm Pro 4's from Conti 4000s. Used to ride Pro Race 2's which I loved, hated the Pro Race 3 durability. 

I have been running about 98 psi rear and 92 psi front. No flats yet. I have noticed that the tires are loud. So far I am impressed with the handling and there is less perceived harshness on the road, but part of that is running lower pressure. I am around 165 lbs.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

this is not a scientific point, but on a group ride last week, a friend's Pro4 service course experienced a fatal sidewall cut that highsided him on Glendora Ridge Road, resulting in a broken humerus and dislocated his shoulder. 

i do not mean to suggest that a different tire would have survived, but given the common knock on michelins (easy to cut sidewalls) i thought it might be a relevant anecdote.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

charlox5 , I visit Glendora once a year..I'd like to ride Glendora Ridge Road.. you now where I can rent a bike?


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

echo7 said:


> charlox5 , I visit Glendora once a year..I'd like to ride Glendora Ridge Road.. you now where I can rent a bike?


Hmm, you know that's a good question. the LBS's i frequent don't offer bike rentals, but i'm positive there's a shop that does--i just can't seem to find any.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I am using the Prorace 4 23c with latex tubes on my A bike, 120psi, ride not quite as good
as the open corsa but very very good, cornering feel and grip the best I have experienced,
rubber softness exactly the same as my B bike tires Ultremo zx, so wear on rear will prob
be around 1250. Once you concede that rides on questionable roads may cause flats, either
of these tires are so good you can focus on other aspects of bike and training.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

kgg said:


> Just did my first ride with these tires on Saturday. They are very large! Little bits of debris get picked up and dragged between tire and fork/frame. However, this really only seems to be a problem at slow speeds or when pushing my bike out the driveway. Never had this issue with my vittoria open corsa 700x25's. Because of this I backed off on the inflation just a bit from what I normally ride. Rode them at 95 fr./100 r. - very comfy. Loved the feel. As long as they don't cause a problem picking up debris and dragging it between tire and frame I think I'll be quite happy.


After about 150 miles, I took them off. They're just too big for my frame and fork. They seem closer to 700x28 than 700x25. Especially a problem if the roads are wet. Loved the ride, though.

Now, it's either back to the EVOs or perhaps try the pro4 in 23.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

First ride today on my Pro4SC tires. They weighted in at 224 and 222 respectively. 

It was cold, misty and super wet out today. Coming from Specialized All Condition tires, these were a huge improvement. I have no idea how a tire with zero tread can stick in the wet so good.The difference in rolling resistance was noticeably huge. The noise was also a huge plus for me as there was very little but they could be because it was so wet. I dropped 270 grams with new tubes and these tires so not too bad for an $80 investment. Cant wait to try them in the dry. 

I have them around 95/100 since Im 225 but will likely drop them to 90/95 in a few weeks to see how they feel.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

bballr4567 said:


> First ride today on my Pro4SC tires. They weighted in at 224 and 222 respectively.
> 
> It was cold, misty and super wet out today. Coming from Specialized All Condition tires, these were a huge improvement. *I have no idea how a tire with zero tread can stick in the wet so good.*The difference in rolling resistance was noticeably huge. The noise was also a huge plus for me as there was very little but they could be because it was so wet. I dropped 270 grams with new tubes and these tires so not too bad for an $80 investment. Cant wait to try them in the dry.
> 
> I have them around 95/100 since Im 225 but will likely drop them to 90/95 in a few weeks to see how they feel.


Tread and the wet: Tires with Smooth Tread by Jobst Brandt


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Makes sense. Can't believe I didn't think of that.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I put nearly 4,000 miles on my Pro4 Service Course and they are square with chunks of tire missing in places. I keep them at 120 and they ride nice. I actually had about 3 flats in the first 3 months in the dead center of the tire which baffled me since that is where most of the rubber is. After that no flats since. I am most likely going to replace with the same since they corner like andy car in the rain.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Got in my first dry ride with them yesterday. Amazing little buggers. They were quiet, smooth and fast. I still havent pushed even close to their limits but the traction is insane. I tried them at 90/95 yesterday and it was a little smoother. I might go down another 5 in the front and keep the rear at 95.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

great review! i'm changing out my old GP4000s 700x23 tires. I wasn't sure if my frame can fit the fatter PR4's (700x25) so i order a set of those + another set of GP4000S (700x23) Worse comes to worse, i have one of the best all around tires out there.

I weigh 150lbs and i ride in NYC, what PSI would you recommend for the 25mm PR4's?


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Ordered a set of Pro 4's off ebay last nite for $80 shipped,I have Conti 4000s & Pro 3's on my other bikes,hopefully my race 11 rims & tires will arrive at the same time really anxious to try this combo.


----------



## teambcw (Jul 30, 2012)

any updates? About to order pro 4s soon and wondering if it is worth going 25 instead of 23.
I currently have pro 3s in 23 and love them. I am 190- 195lbs


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I posted back in June about the Pro 4 in this thread, with a favorable early impression - and here on November 4th, I'm still on the same pair for my daily rider!

That's over 3k on this set, the Service Course in 25.

The rear squared off some time early after my posting, and I was sure durability would be an issue, but the set have proven me completely wrong. Very robust, a long haul tire.

They are especially grippy for the first 500 miles or so. The 25's run really big, so keep clearance in mind depending on your frame. More like a 700x28 in real life on most rims.

Not EVO level plush, but not so very far off and they handle better across all conditions IMO, corner tighter, and dog gone it, they LAST (the Endurance version more so, they say).

They look plain and unassuming in all black, and that suits me just fine because for what counts they perform. I'm not used to getting this kind of mileage, coming off years of being a Vittoria buyer and formerly not overly impressed with Michelin's bike tire offerings.

The Pro 4 has changed my tune.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I hesitate to comment because I am sure I will flat out tonight but I have had mine since early August with no problems. Probably around 1500 miles on 25's. Still great handling/grip and in the rain too.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I posted back in June about the Pro 4 in this thread, with a favorable early impression - and here in early November, I'm still on the same pair for my daily rider!

That's over 3k on this set, the Service Course in 25.

The rear squared off some time early after my posting, and I was sure durability would be an issue, but the set have proven me completely wrong. Very robust, a long haul tire.

They are especially grippy for the first 500 miles or so. The 25's run really big, so keep clearance in mind depending on your frame. More like a 700x28 in real life on most rims.

Not EVO level plush, but not so very far off and they handle better across all conditions IMO, corner tighter, and dog gone it, they LAST (the Endurance version more so, they say).

They look plain and unassuming in all black, and that suits me just fine because for what counts they perform. I'm not used to getting this kind of mileage, coming off years of being a Vittoria buyer and formerly not overly impressed with Michelin's bike tire offerings.

The Pro 4 has changed my tune.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

First ride on my Pro4's today, after mounting them a couple days before. Got mine on special at Pro Bike Kit. (Cheaper than eBay, although I did not expect their four buck exchange rate fee charge on my credit card.) These Michelins spin straight and true. That, alone, astounded me.

Best riding/handling clincher, in my opinion. Quiet and roll out fast. Vastly superior to the Pro3, even in corners. Hope they give me the type of mileage others reported in this thread. That would only add to their value and performance.


----------

